# My Spyder Project



## redman (Jul 17, 2011)

This is my spyder. Just dug it out of storage and im gonna start restoring it. Any info or tips for this project would be appreciated.


----------



## GMP440 (Oct 8, 2012)

*spyder*

That's a 1969 Sears Spyder 5 speed. Looks like your  missing the chrome plated oval shaped shifter cover and blue sissybar pad.  Nice find. 
 I would clean it up and keep it as a survivor.  The shifter cover may be difficult to find.  I have the same bike as yours 
but it's a 68'.  Only difference is mine woulod have the short sissy bar.  Do you have the thin 20 X 1 3/8 size wheel in front.  Can't tell from the pic.  What was the price on that one?  It's amazing that more and more of these Spyder 5 speeds are coming out of the woodwork.


----------



## Stingman (Oct 9, 2012)

That will clean up nice! Real great find that looks like it has great paint on it! Look for a cheap parts bike. Sears parts are hard to find an can be pricey! Good luck!


----------

